# Rules



## km2x (Mar 29, 2004)

I was racing last night and encountered a new situation for us. I understand the right of way rules while going upwind but when upwind and downwind traffic cross I am a little fuzzy. Please Help.

Example.

We are beating upwind and the PHRF A fleet makes the mark and come thundering down on us? Who has right away if we are on strd/port vs windward lewward?

Km2x


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Best way I know to learn the racing rules is to get Dave Perry's book "Understanding the Racing Rules" for the current year, from USSA or on Amazon, etc. Perry doesn't just explain the rules, he diagrams them and explains the larger context. You can say "why should I pay for this when the rules are free" but believe me, the book is enlightening. Bill Gladstone's book is also invaluable.

From your description, I don't understand which tack you were on, or they were on. It sounds like you were going upwind and they were coming downwind but (and I could easily be wrong, I'm in cruising mode<G>) it sounds like the only rule to apply is Rule 10 "On opposite tacks: ...a port tack boat shall keep clear of a starboard tack boat".

I don't see anything in a windward/leeward upwind/downwind reference in the current rules that would bear here, what am I missing?

What tack were you and they on?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

If the two boats are on opposite tacks, then port/stbd rules apply. The confusion arises when a boat is running downwind and encounters another beating and they are both on the same tack. In that case it's a windward/leeward encounter where the windward boat must keep clear, putting the onus on the running vessel to avoid the other. 
Often the boat that rounds first, sets the kite and heads downcourse encounters still-beating boats. If on starboard, they will often hail the oncoming boat not initially realizing that they are also on starboard. Then they belatedly realize that they are the burdened vessel. Hopefully not too belatedly, especially in a breeze.
If you are on the boat still beating, it's important to know your rights and advise the other boat early on. Also there is a real danger of snapping upright in the other boat's lee and contacting their spinnaker if the crossing is too close. So when you're hailed "starboard" be ready to reply "leeward" loudly if it's appropriate.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"In that case it's a windward/leeward encounter where the windward boat must keep clear, putting the onus on the running vessel to avoid the other. "
I looked in the latest rules and saw windward/leeward rules for boats overtaking, mast abeam, all sorts of things but nothing that seemed to apply to boats closing from opposite directions. 
Which Rule covers this?


----------



## Champ (Jan 19, 2006)

If you're heading in opposite directions and you're going to hit, there's an overlap! Easy way to remember for boats on the same tack, the closer-hauled boat has the right-of-way.


----------



## jjohnstone (Aug 22, 2002)

*RRS Rules that Apply*

Rule 10 applies if two boats are on opposite tacks, Rules 11 and 12 apply if they are on the same tack.

Rule 10 is the familiar Port and Starboard situation where the starboard tack boat will have right of way.

Rule 11 applies for the overlap of two boats, one of which is beating to the mark and the other has rounded the mark and is going downwind. The downwind boat is to windward of the beating boat and so must give way

Rule 12 applies when the two boats are not overlapped. They both need to stay clear of each other until an overlap exists then the leeward boat has right of way subject to rule 15 and 17.

Rule 15 says the boat acquiring right of way has to give the other, burdened, boat a chance to keep clear. ie: Leeward boat can't come up immediately after acquiring ROW through an overlap

Rule 17 says that when overlapped and within two boatlengths of another boat to windward, the leeward boat shall not sail above her "proper" course. The "proper" course was presumed to be the direct course to the mark but it could be whatever the fastest way around the course is so it could be not directly at the mark.


----------



## infonote (Jun 27, 2006)

Does anyone know a good website with a quiz, regarding rules questions?
Thanks in advance


----------



## km2x (Mar 29, 2004)

*Rules Quiz*

Here is a start. I believe they have a whole CD too..

KM2X

http://www.ukhalsey.com/RulesQuiz/


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*Read the thread & get a NEW rule book*



hellosailor said:


> "In that case it's a windward/leeward encounter where the windward boat must keep clear, putting the onus on the running vessel to avoid the other. "
> I looked in the latest rules and saw windward/leeward rules for boats overtaking, mast abeam, all sorts of things but nothing that seemed to apply to boats closing from opposite directions.
> Which Rule covers this?


This thread has very explicit answers to your question. If they're on the same tack, the windward boat must keep clear. If they're on opposite tacks, the Port Tack boat must keep clear. In either case, the crossing is likely to be quick, with one boat headed upwind and the other down. If your rule book contains "Mast abeam", you need a new one. "Mast abeam" was deleted from the rules at least two versions - about eight years ago. Anyone calling out "mast abeam" in a race today is either purposely joking or telling me he has no idea whatsoever about the rules. For the most up-to-date version, go to the source: http://www.ussailing.org/rules/


----------

